
Why does it always have to be so loud at concerts? - kevinphy
https://medium.com/@BeaconOfSound/why-does-it-always-have-to-be-so-loud-fd675aad2d2c
======
a3n
Loud is the salt of music. The population will eat anything if it's salty
enough.

